# Estação Meteorológica Clássica da Guarda [IPMA] (29/Nov/2015)



## Daniel Vilão (5 Dez 2015 às 11:26)

Junto deixo algumas fotos da estação meteorológica clássica da Guarda, desconhecendo se também no mesmo parque, no topo deste edifício, se situam ou não os instrumentos da estação automática.

Envolvência da estação, numa das zonas mais altas da cidade, perto da Sé.


















Realce da altura da torre e do abrigo de Stevenson, no topo.







Vista do interior de uma das ruas.


----------

